# Engine rattle/knocking sound from driver's side @ idle - normal? (08 Rabbit)



## okashira (Nov 24, 2007)

Just got my new rabbit last week. It's an '08 2dr with 125 miles on the clock currently.
There is a rattleing/knocking sound coming from the engine @ idle with the engine fully warm. The noise is always there, not intermittant, and it's internal to the motor.
it appears to go away when the motor is reved e.g. only there at idle.
see video:
http://www.yousendit.com/trans...20D7A
is this normal? it's just loud enough to hear with the hood closed. comes from drivers side.
thanks.


----------



## okashira (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Engine rattle/knocking sound from driver's side @ idle - normal? (okashira)*

Can someone please listen to their car when its warm at idle?


----------



## spruitt27 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Engine rattle/knocking sound from driver's side @ idle - normal? (okashira)*

well i cant tell you what exactly that is but i hope its normal for my 08 sounds the same.


----------



## okashira (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Engine rattle/knocking sound from driver's side @ idle - normal? (spruitt27)*

well, it's good news to me that yours sounds the same. thanks for the info.


----------



## okashira (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Engine rattle/knocking sound from driver's side @ idle - normal? (spruitt27)*

spruitt27, sent you a PM. (instant message)


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, my car does not make this noise... and if it does do it, its no where near that loud (mind you, I do have an EVO intake system installed, so I would totally hear it if I had it) I have an '08.
from what it sounds like, I believe it may be from putting low octane fuel in your car. I know they (the dealerships) say the car takes 87 octane but I believe there may be some discrepencies. I only put Chevron 91 in my car and have been since day 1. 
It's widely known that low octane fuel in some cars, (especially german ones) cause knocking and/or pinging. Try that out and hope the pinging goes away. If not, take it to the dealer.. its under warranty!


----------



## okashira (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (vicariously13)*

I would think your intake would make it harder to hear the noise, since the intake is louder then stock.
the noise is not pinging, but a mechanical knocking / rattleing sound. it's also too consistant to be pinging. I will, however, take your advice and put some premium in it and see what happens.

taking it to the dealer is somthing that's best avoided, at least IMO.

edit: I should mention the cell phone I took the video with somewhat amplifies the sound.


_Modified by okashira at 8:39 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## gilboman (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (vicariously13)*

it has nothing to do with octane if you drive a stock car.
putting in 91 is a complete waste.


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (gilboman)*

Right... because it's a complete waste to have fuel in your car that burns cleaner and more efficiently...
I can't stand it when things are better either... I agree... Better is just a waste... LETS ALL SETTLE FOR MEDIOCRACY!!!!


----------



## bblack55 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sounds like it might by your valve lifters. 
Have you checked you oil level?


----------



## Servo888 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (okashira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *okashira* »_taking it to the dealer is somthing that's best avoided, at least IMO.

Take it straight to the dealer; you paid for a warranty, your car sounds terrible, take her in. And no this is not a normal noise; my 08 is smooth like butter.


----------



## okashira (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (Servo888)*

took it by the dealer, wasnt able to compare to another rabbit, but the service manager said it wasn't normal. Bringing it back Tuesday so their more experienced tech in the area can look at it and they are giving me a loaner.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (okashira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *okashira* »_took it by the dealer, wasnt able to compare to another rabbit, but the service manager said it wasn't normal. Bringing it back Tuesday so their more experienced tech in the area can look at it and they are giving me a loaner.
















good. you have a warranty, use it when you can. 
its not normal


----------



## Aleman (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I have the same problem.
What was it then?


----------



## GLI'en (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (vicariously13)*

Octane has nothing to do with how "clean" the fuel is. However, 87 at a discount station will not have the same additives as say..Chevron 87 octane. Some may argue 87 at Chevron is better. It may or may not be, only time will tell.
So, yeah, it is a total waste of money to put 91 octane in your stock rabbit. If you want "cleaner" fuel, then buy Chevron or Shell if that gives you peace of mind.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (GLI'en)*

i hear some simillar sounds more clicking then knocking tho i think its normal? the car has sounded like it since i got it i dont think its anything to worry about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIOz (Sep 16, 2008)

Has the rattle being fixed? I am currently experiencing that noise in my new GTI...would be great if I knew how yours was fixed? Thanks


----------



## MkVrAbBiT08 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (GTIOz)*

What did the dealer say it is? I had the noise from day one and now i have a check engine light on and the dealer said it was mis-fireing.. I thought it was normal as well but appearently it is not


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

This happened to my 08' Rabbit when i first got it, i took it back to the shop and they ended up telling me that there was too much space in the top dashboard vent.
So i opened it up and stuffed a bunch of foam into so the stuff wouldnt rattle around in it, its worked excellent and i got 10k miles on it now


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (vicariously13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicariously13* »_Right... because it's a complete waste to have fuel in your car that burns cleaner and more efficiently...
I can't stand it when things are better either... I agree... Better is just a waste... LETS ALL SETTLE FOR MEDIOCRACY!!!!










If anything, 91 octane fuel burns LESS efficiently...not more. That's what you get it for, to burn slower in high compression engines and prevent pre-ignition.
Which the 2.5l is NOT.
And it's definitely not BETTER, it's just different.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

If it's a clicking then it's the valve lifters. *click click click*
If it's a tapping then it's the fuel lines/filter. *tap tap tap*
Mine does it yours does it everyone's car does it.


----------



## Aleman (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

Could also be the Camshaft tensioner.


----------

